# Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?



## Syrok (25. April 2015)

*Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Morgen PCGH'ler

vorn paar Monaten, wenn jemand nach ner eher günstigen Maus gefragt hat, war eigentlich durchgehend nur von der Perixx MX1800 die rede, technik sei so doll und verarbeitung außer der bodenplatte die manchmal vlt noch selbst ein wenig entgratet werden muss auch usw..

Ich persönlich hab die Maus jetzt aktiv seit mitte Dezember im Einsatz, Zocken, arbeiten, normaler Gamer-Gebrauch würde ich sagen. Ich hatte von Anfang an meine Probleme mit dem wirklich krassem Gewicht der Maus, is immerhin doppelt soviel wie meine alte Sharkoon mit allen Gewichten, aber dachte mir da gewöhnt man sich schon noch dran.. Pustekuchen ^^

Jap, der Sensor scheint echt toll zu sein, der macht defenitiv spaß weil er präzise und schnell arbeitet.. aber sonst, was is an der Maus gut? Sie ist "fett", der Mikroschalter der linken Taste hängt seit anfang an manchmal wenn man die Taste nich mittig erwischt und jetzt nach 4 Monaten gibts schon Sicht- und hörverschleiß? An manchen Stellen lößt sich der Softtouch Gummi von der Maus, die linke Maustaste arbeitet lauter und hat irgendwie mehr "weg", das Mausrad quietscht immerwieder..

Das finde ich schon sehr schwach..
und das ich damit nicht alleine bin zeigen die paar letzten amazon bewertungen auch..

Nja, ich hab perixx jetzt mal ne Mail geschrieben, mal schauen was von denen da kommt..
aber unterm strich geht wohl die suche nach ner neuen Maus wieder los..


----------



## Combi (25. April 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

was erwartest du von ner billigen maus?
das die nicht lange leben und besser als ne top gamermaus sind,sagt einem der gesunde menschenverstand...sollte zumindest...

qualität,ergonomie und spitzentechnologie,bekommst du eben nicht für 49,95 €.
warum geben leute für ne maus 80-120 euro aus?
nicht weil sie es können,sondern weil sie lange was von haben wollen und bestmögliche performance haben wollen.

wenn du ne maus haben willst,die top ist,schau bei roccat,logitech oder anderen führenden herstellern vorbei.
such nach angeboten,vorjahresmodellen oder spar drauf...

ich nutze nach 700 eus schrott von razer,hielten nie lange,und ein paar logitechs,nur noch roccat.
die xtd ist für mich,eine der besten mäuse.


und zu deiner maus,hast du nicht die rezessionen oder tests vorher angeschaut?
eigendlich wird jede gamingtaugliche maus von irgendjemanden auf der welt getestet.einen gibts immer.
da weis man sowas...


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Als andere Mäuse für wesentlich mehr Geld keinen Verschleiß hätten. 
Die Qualität der Mäuse hat in den letzten Jahren immer weiter abgenommen und der Preis ist immer weiter gestiegen. 
Das ist auch vollkommen Herstellerunabhängig.


----------



## Syrok (25. April 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

@Combi
ließt du eigentlich was du schreibst?
Im ersten Satz empfiehlst du Logitech und "führende Hersteller" (die da wären? Logitech, Razer, MadCatz und Roccat?)  und im nächsten schreibst du von "nach 700€ für schrott" benutzt du jetzt Roccat ? Mag ja sein das die XTD keine schlechte Maus is aber auf meinen Schreibtisch kommt keine Massenabsatz-Marketing-Scheismarke aka Razer, Logitech etc. 
Und eben das war der Punkt wieso Perixx: 3 Foren und 1-2 Test ca Wortlaut "Deutsche Herstellerqualität zum kleinen Preis" blabla. Is ja nich so als wäre ich ma eben auf Amazon gegangen und hab das erste Produkt gekauft das "nett" aussah, sonst wäs warscheinlich ne A4tech geworden, "hat ja auch 5 Sterne" ...

Und eben da unter anderem in diesem Forum mehrere die Perixx empfholen haben frage ich auch hier, wie sehen eure aktuellen Erfahrungen damit aus? Vlt hab ich ja nur n Montagsprodukt der Perixx erwischt? (bzw ich und n paar andere lt. Amazon Bewertungen)

Und ehrlichgesagt versteh ich auch ned wieso du hier deinen Senf dazu gibst wenn ich nach User-Erfahrungen zu Perixx frage und du eigentlich nix außer "Billigmüll, kauf ne Roccat xtd" abgibst und auf irgendwelche Tests verweißt die a) zum zeitpunkt des kaufs nahezu durchgehend positiv waren und b) du sicherlich nicht selbst danach geschaut hast.

@JoM79
Schon klar das sowas Verschleiß hat, aber nach 4 Monaten sollte es nicht so derbe sein, selbst ne billige Sharkoon FireGlider hat länger "durchgehalten" bis man ihr den Verschleiß angemerkt hat.


----------



## vvoll3 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*



Syrok schrieb:


> "Deutsche Herstellerqualität zum kleinen Preis"



 "designed in Taiwan, kopiert von einer chinesischen Fabrik, in Deutschland gelagert" , Perix ist im übrigen keine Deutsche Firma, nur zur Klarstellung.


----------



## Syrok (25. April 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*



vvoll3 schrieb:


> Perix ist im übrigen keine Deutsche Firma, nur zur Klarstellung.



Steht im Firmenportrait aber anders..

Is mir persönlich auch relativ Wurst, diese Aussage wurde nur aus einem Review übernommen vonwegen deutscher Hersteller


----------



## Torianator (25. April 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

sry for OT aber naja, eine gute Maus die auch lange haltbar ist muss nicht teuer sein.. ich habe damals die Intelli 1.1 für 15€ geholt und die hielt ein Jahrzehnt, kostet heute aber wiederum auch 90€  oder die MX518, die kostete damals auch nicht mehr als 30€  viel mehr wird heute nur noch trash produziert, pustest 3x und die fällt auseinander


----------



## ImpulseZ (26. April 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Ist vielleicht nicht das selbe Modell, aber ich hatte mit meiner Perixx MX-2000 (inzwischen auch schon durch neues Modell Perix MX-2000 II abgelöst) nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist schon über 2 Jahre alt und noch neuwertig trotz täglicher Dauernutzung. Mausrad quietscht bei mir nicht. Unterschied zwischen beiden Maustasten fällt mir nicht auf (da bin ich aber auch nicht so pingelig ^^ ). Bei so einer günstigen Maus darf es aber auch ab und zu mal klappern.


----------



## Syrok (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Habe heute, 8 Tage nach RMA Formular, eine MX-2000II von Perixx zugesendet bekommen da sie die MX 1800 nicht nachliefern konnten.
Tjoar, nur leider is die 2000 direkt defekt gewesen, Sensor am Arsch..

Sehr Kulant und nett aber ganz ehrlich, kein Interesse mehr an Perixx, die Produkte sind einfach Müll die vlt ma nette Eigenschaften haben aber n Guter Wille macht kein gutes Produkt..


----------



## HawkGT (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Und jetzt brauchst du eine Beratung zum Kauf einer neuen?


----------



## Syrok (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Nö danke. Nachdem mir hier ua. zur Perixx geraten wurde mach ichs auf die alte Art, bestellen und ausprobieren xP


----------



## HawkGT (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*



Syrok schrieb:


> Nö danke. Nachdem mir hier ua. zur Perixx geraten wurde mach ichs auf die alte Art, bestellen und ausprobieren xP



Beim Annehmen eines Rats bleibt dir auch die Möglichkeit, die Maus auszuprobieren und bei Nichtgefallen wieder zurückzuschicken. Rein qualitativ würde ich zu Zowie raten. Sieh dir mal die FK1, EC1-A und ZA11 an.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Zowie ist gut, aber qualitativ auch nicht überragend.


----------



## HawkGT (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zowie ist gut, aber qualitativ auch nicht überragend.



Bis auf Zowies erste Modell-Serie, AM, sind alle qualitativ top. Logitech z.B. hat leider schon seit einigen Jahren deutliche Qualitätsmängel, auch heute noch bei der G402. Bei Roccat halten die LEDs und das Scrollrad meist nicht lange. Razers Mäuse nutzen sich generell zu schnell ab, auch  die verwendeten Switches. Oft verursachen diese dann Doppelklicks oder leiten das Signal verzögert oder nicht bei jedem Klick weiter. SteelSeries' Mäuse sind bis auf die billigeren Modelle alle hochwertig und auf dem ziemlich selben Niveau wie Zowies neue Modell-Serien FK, EC-A und ZA. Nur bei der neuen Rival nutzt sich bei einigen angeblich die Gummierung zu schnell ab. Ist bei mir allerdings nicht der Fall.

Somit setzt sich Zowie qualitativ ab und könnte durchaus als "überragend" bezeichnet werden. Es gibt natürlich noch andere Hersteller, die bekanntesten sollten aber reichen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich hatte schon viele Hersteller und qualitativ überragend war noch keiner.
Das häufigste Problem sind Spaltmaße oder generell nicht so gute Passform.
Gefolgt von Problemen beim Mausrad von quietschen, über schlechtes scrollen, hin zu Totalausfall ist alles dabei.
Probleme mit Beschichtungen gibt es auch genug.
Kein Hersteller ist frei von diesen Problemen.
Mäuse sind nun mal Massenware und da leidet halt die Qualität.


----------



## Syrok (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich hab atm ne SteelSeries im Auge, mag zwar au ned das gelbe vom Ei sein aber sowas gibts ja wohl nicht mehr. 60 für ne Zowie hab ich atm einfach nich übrig..


----------



## HawkGT (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon viele Hersteller und qualitativ überragend war noch keiner.
> Das häufigste Problem sind Spaltmaße oder generell nicht so gute Passform.
> Gefolgt von Problemen beim Mausrad von quietschen, über schlechtes scrollen, hin zu Totalausfall ist alles dabei.
> Probleme mit Beschichtungen gibt es auch genug.
> ...



Natürlich kommen qualitative Fehler bei Massenware wie Mäusen öfters vor. Aber die Passform ist ein anderes Thema, da sie sich auf jeden spezifisch bezieht. Die Qualität der Bauteile lässt sich aber immer vergleichen und sogar nach Rang ordnen, wenn denn möchte. Das ist dann natürlich immer umstritten. Daher sollte man, wenn überhaupt, nur auf glaubwürdige Meinungen Erfahrener vertrauen, am Besten nimmt man sich die Zeit und setzt sich selbst mit der Materie auseinander. Ich selbst kann sagen, dass ich sehr viele Mäuse mit unvoreingenommener Meinung getestet habe und zu dem Entschluss gekommen bin, dass rein qualitativ die aktuellen Zowie Mäuse aufgrund der sehr hohen Robustheit des Gehäuses, der größeren Widerstandsfähigkeit der beiden Haupttasten, dem präzise einrastendem Scrollrad und der auf vielen verschiedenen Mauspads getesteten, sehr gut gleitenden Glidepads, am besten sind. Die Schönheit liegt, wie man sagt, im Auge des Betrachters und die passende Form für jeden einzelnen ist, wie gesagt spezifisch. Man muss seine Prioritäten setzen. Qualität/Passform/Funktion/Optik/Preis. Wohl oder übel wird man am Ende einen Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*



HawkGT schrieb:


> Natürlich ...


Wenn du auch mal die Enter Taste benutzen und Absätze lassen würdest, dann lese ich mir deinen Text mal durch.
Aber so, nein danke.


----------



## HawkGT (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Es interessiert mich nicht, ob du ihn durchliest oder nicht. Auf meinem S6 wird das nunmal anders dargestellt.


----------



## Exception (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Auf meinem S6 wird es nicht anders dargestellt. Scheinst wohl ein besonderes zu haben.


----------



## HawkGT (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*



Exception schrieb:


> Auf meinem S6 wird es nicht anders dargestellt. Scheinst wohl ein besonderes zu haben.



Es ist ja nicht so, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt, auch andere Browser zu installieren. Ich nutze den Internet Explorer, da ich noch an mein Lumia gewöhnt bin. Da kann man einstellen, ob Webseiten als Desktop- oder Handy-Version angezeigt werden sollen. Ich nutze die zweite. Mir werden daher auch keine Signaturen angezeigt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*



HawkGT schrieb:


> Es interessiert mich nicht, ob du ihn durchliest oder nicht. Auf meinem S6 wird das nunmal anders dargestellt.


Also zeigt dein S6 mit IE automatisch neue Zeilen und Absätze, wo keine gesetzt wurden?
Sorry, aber wenn du nicht Willens bist auch nur ein wenig an deiner Schreibform zu arbeiten, dann brauchen wir hier auch garnicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## HawkGT (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also zeigt dein S6 mit IE automatisch neue Zeilen und Absätze, wo keine gesetzt wurden?
> Sorry, aber wenn du nicht Willens bist auch nur ein wenig an deiner Schreibform zu arbeiten, dann brauchen wir hier auch garnicht zu diskutieren.



Wie bitte? Sobald die rechte Seite des Displays erreicht wird, wird automatisch ein Absatz erstellt. Und das, je nach Wortlänge, nach ca. 4-7 Wörtern.

Ich sehe meine Texte auch nach dem Absenden in mehreren Absätzen unterteilt.


----------



## Syrok (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Habt ihr Zicken euer Offtopic dann jetzt fertig ? Meine Güte ^^


----------



## Syrok (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Mal n kleines Update, am 12.5 wurde Perixx ja davon unterrichtet das die gelieftere Ersatzmaus direkt defekt ist, 
am 15.05 erfolgte n kurzes Telefonat da dem Support wohl 1-2 Sachen unklar waren und seitdem keine Reaktion mehr seitens Perixx, eMail vom 27.05 bis heute unbeantwortet...

Wirds wohl morgen wieder n Anruf da geben...


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich kann auch Mionix empfehlen, nochmal eine deutliche Steigerung in der Verarbeitungsqualität gegenüber meiner "alten" Zowie.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Hab jetzt seit knapp 2 Jahren eine Gigabyte Aivia Krypton. Tut was sie soll, sieht aus wie am ersten Tag und funzt auf allen erdenklichen Oberflächen ohne zu Zicken. Kein lauteres Klicken als am Anfang, keine Abnutzung der Oberflächen ersichtlich, obwohl täglich in Benutzung.
Gut, die Software hab ich damals gleich wieder deinstalliert, die hat mich nicht überzeugt. Aber DPI umschalten funktioniert auch ohne Software sehr flott und komfortabel. Zwei verschiedene Bottom-Covers mit verschiedenen Glides und variable Gewichte runden das Ganze ab.
Für den momentanen Preis von etwas über 50 Euro eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Syrok (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Nuja, perixx is mit der RMA zwar wirklich wahnsinnig Kulant, sie schicken mir jetzt NOCH eine MX2000II durch aber nja, empfehlen werde ich es glaube ich trotzdem nicht mehr ...


----------



## -Ultima- (10. September 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe die Perixx MX-1800B seit fast 1nem Jahr im Einsatz.

Hab mich inzwischen an die Maus gewöhnt und bin so zufrieden, dass ich letzte Woche noch eine bestellt habe und Heute den kompletten Restbestand a/14€ 

Ersatzmäuse für die Ersatzmaus der Ersatzmaus


----------



## JackA (10. September 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Wie gesagt, meine rennt wie am ersten Tag. Was ich beim Modding bemerkt habe, dass sich die Taster, wie bei Razer, sich in die Maus-Oberschale drücken. Da muss man in absehbarer Zeit mal mit Sekundenkleber nachhelfen.
Meine MX-1800 nachm Modding:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Ultima- (25. November 2015)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Meine erste Perixx MX1800-B hat sich Heute (Nach gut 13 Monaten) verabschiedet. 
Der Mauszeiger hängt in der Mitte vom Bildschirm und bewegt sich nicht mehr. 
Anderer Computer, selbes Spiel.


----------



## -Ultima- (21. November 2017)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Heute hat sich die Zweite Ersatzmaus (Perixx MX1800-B) für die Ersatzmaus der Maus verabschiedet 
Der Mauszeiger hängt auch in der Mitte vom Bildschirm (nach dem Boot) und lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen.

Jetzt ist die Dritte Ersatzmaus (Perixx MX1800-B) für die Ersatzmaus der Ersatzmaus von der Maus dran


----------



## -Ultima- (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Soo... Nr. 3 hat sich Heute verabschiedet 

Mauszeiger hängt selbstverständlich in der Mitte vom Bildschirm (nach dem Boot) und lässt sich nicht bewegen 


Die Letzte Ersatzmaus, der Ersatzmaus für die Ersatzmaus, der Ersatzmaus, ist jetzt angeschlossen. 

Das war es dann für immer mit "Perixx " 



Jetzt muss ich mir wieder was neues besorgen...


----------



## JackA (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Schade, mir hat iewann die Form nicht mehr zugesagt und sie ist im Schubladen verschwunden.
Die Corsair M65 hätte eine ähnliche Form und gäbe es im WHD mit Primeday 20% für <30€
Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Corsair M65 Pro RGB Optisch Gaming Maus (RGB-LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung, 12000 DPI) Schwarz


----------



## -Ultima- (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Hab mir eine Logitech G402 bestellt. 
Heute ist sie angekommen und...   Die ist unhaltbar und von der Software bis zu den Tasten ist alles S******e an der 
Die Corsair M65 hat leider auch so eine Taste auf der Daumenablage. Nervt nur... brauche ich nicht.

Gibt irgendeine gute ohne den ganzen Quatsch und am besten nicht von Logidreck?


----------



## -Ultima- (6. August 2018)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Hab mir eine Cooler Master Master Maus 530 bestellt... die war genau so schlecht "verpackt" wie die Logitech und das "Paket" ging unterwegs auf und wurde beschädigt  

Was soll ich sagen... 
Sie wird für explizit für Palmgrip beworben aber weder Palmgrip noch Claw u.o Fingertip gehen  
Die Passt vllt bei einem 12 Jährigen oder einem Golum -.- Praktisch auch das Gummi an der Rechte Seite welches nur vom Knöchel des kleinen Fingers berührt wird 


Die  Sharkoon Sharkzoone M50 (1:1 wie die Perixx MX 1800 nur anderer Sensor - Support sagte mir das kann nur zufall sein...) hätte mich gereizt aber leider konnte mir niemand bei Sharkoon meine Fragen beantworten.
Die Sharkoon SGM1 wäre auch interessant, wenn sie nicht diese immer leuchtenden hellen LEDs hätte


----------



## JackA (6. August 2018)

*AW: Perixx MX1800 - 4 Monate später.. eure Erfahrungen?*

Stimmt die Sharkzone M50 gibts ja auch noch, was willst denn zu ihr wissen?
Ich würde dir sonst noch die G403 von der Größe nahe legen.


----------

